# Help Pleeease!!



## Genosmate

Can some one please give me a few tips on how to get the tops off these fecking bottles

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrDeedz

Push down real Hard on the Cap and turn at the same time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

Genosmate said:


> Can some one please give me a few tips on how to get the tops off these fecking bottles
> View attachment 114038


The top consists of 2 parts - just use a little force and pull off the top (the see through one) part, and voila!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

MrDeedz said:


> Push down real Hard on the Cap and turn at the same time



Thanks.....tried that and the b*stard won't come off!!

I hate these bottles more than those glass drip shits!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MrDeedz said:


> Push down real Hard on the Cap and turn at the same time



@MrDeedz is spot on @Genosmate! I used to battle too... but now I make a karate sound and give it horns!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta

You have to line up the ridges on the top part of the cap, with the ones in the bottom, so that it grips the threaded part of the cap and turns.

Basically just push down really hard... You'll eventually get angry enough to find the hulk strength required!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Thanks everyone.

Jeeeez.
Wind,tide and sunlight coincided at a magical moment when my 105Kgs was wrenching the b*astard in the right place and offf!!
Did I say I hate these things
Right now I can vape!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caramia

I see no use for the "childproof cap", hence the separating of the 2 parts


----------



## Stosta

Genosmate said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Jeeeez.
> Wind,tide and sunlight coincided at a magical moment when my 105Kgs was wrenching the b*astard in the right place and offf!!
> Did I say I hate these things
> Right now I can vape!!


Next step is to cut the tip of the bottle off and decant into something more user-friendly! It'll take you a year to do this without cutting off the tip, and getting the whole top off is another story altogether!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Stosta said:


> Next step is to cut the tip of the bottle off and decant into something more user-friendly! It'll take you a year to do this without cutting off the tip, and getting the whole top off is another story altogether!



Been there and got that t-shirt.

These B*stards maybe child friendly but they aint buddies with me!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

Genosmate said:


> Been there and got that t-shirt.
> 
> These B*stards maybe child friendly but they aint buddies with me!


Hahaha!

Yeah you actually need an 8 year old to open them for you, kids love puzzles like this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Genosmate

Could work @Rude Rudi ,I was just about to go to the garage for one of these bad boys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrDeedz

@Genosmate so heres the question, are you a childrens LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq

seems you need a little bit of a degree to open these bottles @Genosmate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz

So its basically combination of what i said and @Stosta . as you press down real hard turn SLOWLY till the ridges find each other, have fun


----------



## Marzuq

if you get it open... decant

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> Next step is to cut the tip of the bottle off and decant into something more user-friendly! It'll take you a year to do this without cutting off the tip, and getting the whole top off is another story altogether!


^ this X 1000000

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I think the clue was on the bottle. I wouldn't buy juice with barbed wire on the label

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

TBH, I have never had a problem with these bottles... Push down and twist - easy peasy...


----------



## RenaldoRheeder




----------



## YeOldeOke

Some of those bottles you may have to squeeze the top at little while pushing down and twisting but generally push 'n' twist should do the trick.

Problem is, those bottles - or at least the genuine Chubby's - need a press to insert the spout bit into the bottle before screwing the cap on. (not the 30mls) Most don't have a press so they halfway insert the spout goodie then wind it in with the cap. This damages the works slightly and makes it a ***** to get off.

Methoughts you okes love them Chubby's


----------



## BioHAZarD

Genosmate said:


> Thanks.....tried that and the b*stard won't come off!!
> 
> I hate these bottles more than those glass drip shits!!


Haha
If @Caramia can do it anyone can
must be all that horse riding giving her arm muscles

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caramia

BioHAZarD said:


> Haha
> If @Caramia can do it anyone can
> must be all that horse riding giving her arm muscles


Can't help you boys are so iffy nowadays

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## BioHAZarD

Caramia said:


> Can't help you boys are so iffy nowadays


jammer tannie

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Turn the bottle upside down, then hold under hot (as hot as you can handle) running water. The water needs to hit the cap where it screws on to the bottle. Keep turning the bottle for a while, while it's under the hot running water. The hot water will make the cap expand. Dry off the bottle and cap and open immediately before it cools down. Hold it in a dishtowel while opening in case it slips from your fingers. You can do this with any bottle; e-liquid or otherwise. Sometimes the contents of the bottle gunk up the lid and the hot water will loosen that gunk.


----------



## Genosmate

RenaldoRheeder said:


>



That looks easy but I've tried all that with various pressures between little and the most my 105kgs can exert and the ****** still won't open


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Genosmate said:


> That looks easy but I've tried all that with various pressures between little and the most my 105kgs can exert and the ****** still won't open



The universe is conspiring against you mate  I have honestly never had problems with these bottles 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Shatter

I just remove the outer housing, the "child proof" section, when it gets stuck on me. Pop it off with a knife.


----------



## Caramia

Shatter said:


> I just remove the outer housing, the "child proof" section, when it gets stuck on me. Pop it off with a knife.


That's what I said, I just used my hands though, it's easy enough to grip an' pull off

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Caramia said:


> That's what I said, I just used my hands though, it's easy enough to grip an' pull off


That's terrifyingly strong @Caramia !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CyberBeast

Lol nice , saw a guy Rage quit once while struggling with one of those bottles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

